# re-upholstery



## oldcoger (Feb 3, 2013)

hi i am looking for help i need to find some one in the South Yorkshire area who does reupholstery to motor home seating (not driver or passenger seats) I have tried looking on Google and drawn a blank can anyone reccommend anyone


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/s...fr=nectar-tb-v2&va=regal+motorhome+upholstery

Regal isnt to far away from you ??? You stay there on site while they do it


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Richard from interior wizzard does all ours, he is in West Yorkshire and does a good job.

www.interior-wizzard.com


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Regal Furnishing in Ilkeston did a good job for us.
Would recommend them.

C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mandale said:


> Richard from interior wizzard does all ours, he is in West Yorkshire and does a good job.
> 
> www.interior-wizzard.com


Email on linked website not working.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I would strongly advise keeping well clear of A1 Trimmers. Lots of comments on here with reagrd to bad standards of work. The work they did for me was nothing short of shocking!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Regal........again :wink:


----------

